# Chartering In Northeast Brazil



## oborseth (Oct 6, 2013)

I know Brazil isn't a huge destination for chartering or for american vacationers in general, even less so in the northeast, but I'm wondering if anyone has ever chartered in that area? My wife is from Maceio Alagoas. The Atlantic is beautiful in that part of Brazil and the city itself has an awesome huge lake (they call it a lagoon but it's fresh water) called Lagoa Mandau that flows into the sea. There are 100's of Jangadas, simple single sail fishing boats, but Brazilians for the most part don't tend to own sailboats. Wealthy Brazilians seem to prefer motorboats. I've tried searching the web in both English and Portuguese but have only found sailboat charter companies down south around Rio. Anyone have any experience with or know of bareboat charters available in the northeast, preferable in Alagoas?

Thanks,
Owen


----------

